# PSB Owners Thread..



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I decided to open a PSB speakers thread for any PSB owners to tell us what you have and what you think of them.

PSB released the brand new T3 in their Imagine series. Below is a link to their specs.






























http://www.psbspeakers.com/content/141007123812-PSB_Imagine_T3_C3_DataSheet.pdf


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you previously or do you currently own any PSB speakers? When I was just getting into the hobby years ago, the first speakers I auditioned were PSB (Alpha I think?). I may even still have the brochure somewhere. I just got a little sad though because I can't remember what song they played for me. I was amazed by their sound as I had not yet been exposed to high quality compact speakers.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Have you previously or do you currently own any PSB speakers? When I was just getting into the hobby years ago, the first speakers I auditioned were PSB (Alpha I think?). I may even still have the brochure somewhere. I just got a little sad though because I can't remember what song they played for me. I was amazed by their sound as I had not yet been exposed to high quality compact speakers.


Look at my equipment list.. nothing but PSB with the exception of my new sub, Rythmik LV12-R which is awesome sub.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the first review done on PSB ImagineXT lineup...

http://www.cnet.com/news/psbs-sweet-sounding-tower-speaker/


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Review of the X2T done by AVS

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...tower-speakers-official-avs-forum-review.html

The Imagine 3 and Imagine C reviewed by Sound & Vision Magazine

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/psb-imagine-t3-speaker-system-review


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> When I was just getting into the hobby years ago, the first speakers I auditioned were PSB (Alpha I think?). I may even still have the brochure somewhere. I just got a little sad though because I can't remember what song they played for me. I was amazed by their sound as I had not yet been exposed to high quality compact speakers.


The original Alphas were highly-regarded by serious and casual listener alike. Not sure how the modern incarnation stacks up, but a quick Google search turns up accolades galore! I own a pair of Image B5's--a step down from the Imagine series--but excellent performers in their own right. Haven't done any serious auditioning in a mains or stereo configuration, so I can't vouch for their performance in that regard. But I can say they fill surround channel duties without a hitch (except for slight upper-frequency harshness/glare when pushed hard). I'll even venture to say they blend almost seamlessly with my B&W CM-9 mains.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a copy of the owners manual or specifications for the orginal PSB Alpha Mites? I'm searching the internet and coming up empty handed.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey 3db. This is as close as I could get. Reviews can sometimes provide relevant information. I would email psb. Manufacturers are usually good about help.
http://www.audioreview.com/cat/spea...b-speakers/alpha-mite/prd_123398_1594crx.aspx


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hey 3db. This is as close as I could get. Reviews can sometimes provide relevant information. I would email psb. Manufacturers are usually good about help.
> http://www.audioreview.com/cat/spea...b-speakers/alpha-mite/prd_123398_1594crx.aspx


Thanks for the link.  That was one of the links that came up in my search. I should have mentioned that I was looking for a review with frequency response curves etc.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's an interesting link charting PSB's history and speaker releases.

http://www.tiki-toki.com/timeline/e...th-Anniversary/#vars!date=1973-04-13_05:00:52!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Soundstage finally reviews PSB's flagship.. the T3

http://www.soundstagehifi.com/index.php/equipment-reviews/912-psb-imagine-t3-loudspeakers

Links to measurements are here
http://www.soundstagenetwork.com/in...&catid=77:loudspeaker-measurements&Itemid=153

20Hz - 20kHz (measured @ 2m, plotted @ 1m)


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

A subjective review of PSB X5.2 speaker system;

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/2266578-psb-imagine-x-5-2-speaker-system-review.html


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

PSB enters atmos 

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/psb-goes-atmos-and-x#gXJS6daW647Z1Qww.97


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

More news on PSB's Atmos speakers;

from http://www.wifihifi.ca/LatestNewsHeadlines/CES2016:5BestAVItemsFromDayThree.html

5. PSB Dolby Enabled Speakers

Touted by Dolby as the most accurate Dolby-enabled Speaker Module on the market, PSB is selling these speakers for around $600 a pair. Mount them on top of any speakers, (or alternatively wall-mount them with the included mount) and voila! You have yourself a Dolby Atmos speaker set up without the need of cutting holes in your ceiling or fishing wires through the rafters. According to Dolby, these speakers are the only speaker modules on the market that match the closest to both the Dolby Atmos-enabled frequency curve and dispersion angle.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I am a big PSB fan. A good friend of mine has the PSB 4Ts and those things are phenomenal for the price. Solid bass and the highs are polite. I always loved the Stratus series. The Gold i's were always a dream of mine for years and the silver/bronze were nice too. The GB1 bookshelf speakers are pretty awesome.

Now I'm not too enthused they decided to drop the synchrony series and replace it with those god awful Imagine speakers. Granted I have never heard the Imagine so I cannot comment on the sound quality but they look cheap to me.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

TheHills44060 said:


> I am a big PSB fan. A good friend of mine has the PSB 4Ts and those things are phenomenal for the price. Solid bass and the highs are polite. I always loved the Stratus series. The Gold i's were always a dream of mine for years and the silver/bronze were nice too. The GB1 bookshelf speakers are pretty awesome.
> 
> Now I'm not too enthused they decided to drop the synchrony series and replace it with those god awful Imagine speakers. Granted I have never heard the Imagine so I cannot comment on the sound quality but they look cheap to me.


If I had the cash, I would jump at the T3s. They've been receiving stellar reviews from everyone that has heard them. I also like the T2s as well having hear them in person. Just my take.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

3dbinCanada said:


> If I had the cash, I would jump at the T3s. They've been receiving stellar reviews from everyone that has heard them. I also like the T2s as well having hear them in person. Just my take.


Understood. I may hear the T3's tone day and have to eat crow but for some reason they give me the perception of being less flagship-ish in appearance.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

A review done by hometheaterhifi.com on the T3s


http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/s...ding-speakers/


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

3dbinCanada said:


> More news on PSB's Atmos speakers;
> 
> from http://www.wifihifi.ca/LatestNewsHeadlines/CES2016:5BestAVItemsFromDayThree.html
> 
> ...


Has anyone here started using these Dolby-Enables PSB Speaker Modules? A report would be appreciated!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

TheHills44060 said:


> Understood. I may hear the T3's tone day and have to eat crow but for some reason they give me the perception of being less flagship-ish in appearance.


I found Stereophiles reveiw on the T3s

http://www.stereophile.com/content/psb-imagine-t3-loudspeaker#ec3Kxqey04oe5SYZ.97


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

*I got to the root of an interesting problem;*

Anyone familiar with Melvin Taylor and The Slack Band's rendition of "Texas Flood" ? Its a very deep bass heavy song. The PSB 400s that I purchased seemed to sound flabby and one notish during the lower notes unlike the PSB Original Alphas which seem tight and controlled, just not as much output is all. I had bought the speakers used and thought maybe they had been abused even though during the audition before purchasing them, I didn't hear any anomalies. The problem was with engaging the MP3 enhancer on my AVR which over drove the woofer in the bass department. When I switched out of that format and went to straight mode (which includes YPAO multipoint room correction) or pure direct which eliminates YPAO, the bass was clean and tight, with bass levels alot lower than with MP3 enhancer engaged. They produce much more bass than the Alphas.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

*PSB revamps their Alpha Line up*

PSB revamps their Alpha line up;

https://www.soundstageglobal.com/in...ces-2019-psb-revamps-20-year-old-alpha-series

And a review of the Alpha P3;

https://www.soundstagehifi.com/inde...ms-for-high-sound-quality-at-a-very-low-price


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

A reivew by Jim for the Imagine lineup

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-s...series-350-subwoofer-review.html#post57558200


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

PSB revamps their Alpha line up;

https://www.soundstageglobal.com/in...ces-2019-psb-revamps-20-year-old-alpha-series

And a review of the Alpha P3;

https://www.soundstagehifi.com/inde...ms-for-high-sound-quality-at-a-very-low-price

Soundstage reviews the new PSB Alpha P5.

https://www.soundstageaccess.com/index.php/equipment-reviews/959-psb-alpha-p5-loudspeakers;

Here are the measurement links

https://www.soundstagenetwork.com/i...&catid=77:loudspeaker-measurements&Itemid=153


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

PSB releases their new flagship series









PSB Synchrony T600 and B600 Loudspeakers Unveiled


PSB is celebrating 50 years of award-winning loudspeaker design with the launch of the PSB Synchrony T600 and B600 flagship models.




www.ecoustics.com


----------

